# knife



## slicer 333 (Mar 28, 2017)

Can some one tell me or explain to me what is a chef dicer, i never heard dice used like that. Thought dice was cubes or squares so how do they say it is a chef dicer ,what does that mean? Does dice have another meaning. I am talking about a knife here from radcultry r 129


----------



## slicer 333 (Mar 28, 2017)

slicer 333 said:


> Can some one tell me or explain to me what is a chef dicer, i never heard dice used like that. Thought dice was cubes or squares so how do they say it is a chef dicer ,what does that mean? Does dice have another meaning. I am talking about a knife here from radcultry r 129


----------



## slicer 333 (Mar 28, 2017)

any help or suggestions would help me a lot.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

ya no tango


----------



## galley swiller (May 29, 2013)

I'm presuming you're referring to this:

https://radakitchenstore.com/products/chefs-dicer-knife

It's basically a very small cleaver. My reaction is: Really??????????

The web site seems to have all of the known advertising buzz-words of the Universe. As noted in the copy wordage, it's also wonderful for fundraising sales by groups! (churches, schools, teams, clubs and more!).

As some of my relatives from the Old Country might have put it: "Yah, Sure! You betcha!"

Something tells me I'm probably not going to buy one (though I just did buy an older used Mac cleaver as a sample chukka-bocho).

GS


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

Maybe it's a special design for dicing chefs you don't like? :rofl:


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

That knife looks cheesy - get a good Chinese cleaver, or a tall Nakiri.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Talk about no longer Tango, never even was. T420 stainless no less, the only alloy that can make crap Krupp 4116 German stainless look good.

Slicer 333, whatever were you imagining here? The next best to sliced bread? Can a name turn a small cheaply made cleaver into anything else?


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_WHOA_ there a little bit guys. It's a very cute little knife sorta for $15. If it gets a newcomer into a kitchen attempting to try out making new dishes ... what the heck. Right? Nobody is gonna go bust for $15. ... When they get experienced and more educated they'll understand ... get some real knives ... and laugh.


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

I agree, @Iceman . Perfect little thing to mess around with, and a good way to learn the difference between good and bad steel. I wouldn't buy it, but I don't see any reason someone else might not stand to gain by doing so... As long as you know you're buying junk and have an idea how to learn from it.


----------



## slicer 333 (Mar 28, 2017)

chrisleher....... what do you mean by dicing chef you dont like. please explain or define dicing to mean in your comment. never heard it used that way.


----------



## slicer 333 (Mar 28, 2017)

any one on the above comment can explain what a dicing chef is.


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

slicer 333 said:


> chrisleher....... what do you mean by dicing chef you dont like. please explain or define dicing to mean in your comment. never heard it used that way.


Just a joke. A "chef dicer" sounds to me like something that dices chefs.

I wouldn't sweat the name. Knife makers like this invent names that they think will sell knive.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

A great pleasure to see you back Iceman.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_LOL. _

I was at my neighborhood Asian store looking for something else and I saw some little cleavers just like the one of this thread. Laughing ... I almost bought one ... $5. In my hands it felt like a cleaver-bladed petty knife.


----------

